# 7 OZ ORANGE CRUSH BOTTLE WITH A 1920 PATTEN DATE



## east texas terry (Feb 28, 2021)

FOUND THIS ORANGE CRUSH BOTTLE  WITH A PATTEN DATE OF JULY 20 1920 IN A NEW CREEK TODAY
AND THIS EARLY 1900,S LADY PIN


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 10, 2021)

Beautiful finds!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrosman (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Terry.... your Mr.Crushy facing left is less common than Mr.Crushy facing right. The embossing on the other side is standard in this family. These left facing Mr.Crushy started off as the standard 6oz. clear, 'krinkly' bottle, but then deviated to larger content, and even a shorter version.  There are three variations of the left facing Crushy, with respect to drip from the orange, presence or absence of a number, and size of the font - as well the presence or absence, of a 'footplate'. All are variations, not fully described here.... hang onto that bottle and start collecting Orange Crush..... my book is available... Michael


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 18, 2021)

mrosman said:


> Hi Terry.... your Mr.Crushy facing left is less common than Mr.Crushy facing right. The embossing on the other side is standard in this family. These left facing Mr.Crushy started off as the standard 6oz. clear, 'krinkly' bottle, but then deviated to larger content, and even a shorter version.  There are three variations of the left facing Crushy, with respect to drip from the orange, presence or absence of a number, and size of the font - as well the presence or absence, of a 'footplate'. All are variations, not fully described here.... hang onto that bottle and start collecting Orange Crush..... my book is available... Michael


think you for the info


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 18, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> FOUND THIS ORANGE CRUSH BOTTLE  WITH A PATTEN DATE OF JULY 20 1920 IN A NEW CREEK TODAY
> AND THIS EARLY 1900,S LADY PIN View attachment 220095View attachment 220099View attachment 220100View attachment 220101View attachment 220097


That type of Orange Crush they are my favorites very attractive soda I have dug lots of those every time I get them I have no problem selling seems like they're very popular and desirable bottle


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 18, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That type of Orange Crush they are my favorites very attractive soda I have dug lots of those every time I get them I have no problem selling seems like they're very popular and desirable bottle


Also the better one comes in green really cool


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 18, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That type of Orange Crush they are my favorites very attractive soda I have dug lots of those every time I get them I have no problem selling seems like they're very popular and desirable bottle


  I DO NOT SELL ANY BOTTLE I DO  DISPLAY AT SHOWS   YES THEY ARE VERY ATTRACTIVE
BOTTLE    JUST THINK THIS BOTTLE IS A  HUNDRED YEARS OLD. HUNDRED YEARS FROM NOW ONLY  BOTTLE THEY WILL BE DIGGING PLASTICE BOTTLE NOT A NICE BOTTLE LIKE THIS ONE
THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 18, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> I DO NOT SELL ANY BOTTLE I DO  DISPLAY AT SHOWS   YES THEY ARE VERY ATTRACTIVE
> BOTTLE    JUST THINK THIS BOTTLE IS A  HUNDRED YEARS OLD. HUNDRED YEARS FROM NOW ONLY  BOTTLE THEY WILL BE DIGGING PLASTICE BOTTLE NOT A NICE BOTTLE LIKE THIS ONE
> THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY


HERE IS THE ORANGE CRUSH BOTTLE THEY WILL BE DIGGING IN THE FUTURE WHAT A BIG DIFFERENT A HUNDRED YEARS MAKE,S


----------



## sandchip (Mar 19, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> FOUND THIS ORANGE CRUSH BOTTLE  WITH A PATTEN DATE OF JULY 20 1920 IN A NEW CREEK TODAY
> AND THIS EARLY 1900,S LADY PIN



Hate to be a grammar police, but it's "PATENT", not "PATTEN".  Nice find, though.  I don't think that I've ever found a whole one.


----------

